# Draw stop missing cable on Guardian, ***?



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

It sounds like u have a little bit of cam lean.. Are the original string and cables on the bow and do they look worn or beat up?? You may have to replace the string and cables as they may be stretched.. We need a little more info on the problem maybe some pics..NJBuckBuster


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

Wasn't there some talk of shims being used on these, even new ones, because of cam lean? 

Maybe I'm thinking of a different bow. I'm not bashing his bow, a search might turn up something regarding the lean and shims.


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

NJBuckBuster said:


> It sounds like u have a little bit of cam lean.. Are the original string and cables on the bow and do they look worn or beat up?? You may have to replace the string and cables as they may be stretched.. We need a little more info on the problem maybe some pics..NJBuckBuster


I bought the bow from a bow shop in NY and everything on it appears brand new. It was advertised as used but damn if I can find a mark on the thing. Anyway, if I turn the bow upside down the Cam is perpindicular but the top one is obviously out. It also looks like one limb sits a little higher than the other one. I'll try to get a few pics but I'm not too sure about how to post them on here.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

There was a screw kit available for this problem if I remember correctly. The newer stops extended out just a little farther I believe.


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't know if you can see it too well in these pictures but the cable hits right on the edge of the drawstop then pops over to the inside. The bottom one isn't hitting center either but it doesn't popl off. In the last picture you can see how the cam leans a little. Is this fixable? Damn I want to shoot this bow. You know how hard it is to explain to the wife how I just spent so much money and can't shoot the damn thing?


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like your missing the allen head screws that to thru the draw stop. the part that contacts the cable should have a allen head screw going thru it and the actual head makes contact with the cable and stops it.


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

You would be correct, neither of the draw stops have an allen screw in them. I guess when the shop changed the mods for draw length they failed to reinstall them. They need to mail out a new quiver mount so I guess they can mail me the allen screws that go in the draw stop as well. 

That doesn't get me shooting my bow any sooner but at least I don't have to send the damn bow back. Thanks a bunch for the info.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I have seen alot of these bows and yours has too much cam lean for me. I would try swaping the left and right limbs to see if that cleared it up any.


----------



## archery280 (Feb 4, 2008)

*draw stop*



ZoEd said:


> Just received my 07 Guardian two days ago and when I pull it back the top drawstop hits the string then pops off to the side. When I look at module from the behind the top seems to be cocked to the right. Is there anyway to tune this or do I have to send it back? I haven't even fired an arrow through this damn bow yet. Appreciate the help.


hi mate i have got a 07 guardian i was having trouble with the sir clips popping of. had 1 of my mates to have a look at it and found out my cable were pulling past the stop but having a good look at it found that the limbs top and bottom had twisted not cam lean but twisted took it back to my dealer and he got in touch with bowtec and i will be having new limbs fitted on friday.not only that if you have a look at your cable stops thier is a threaded hole in them these are used to add thicker cable stops for people with short draw lenghs up to 27 and half inches that is why the hole is threaded but check your limbs top and bottom if they dont line up parrell or look twisted take it back to your dealer hope this helps. roger


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

archery280 said:


> hi mate i have got a 07 guardian i was having trouble with the sir clips popping of. had 1 of my mates to have a look at it and found out my cable were pulling past the stop but having a good look at it found that the limbs top and bottom had twisted not cam lean but twisted took it back to my dealer and he got in touch with bowtec and i will be having new limbs fitted on friday.not only that if you have a look at your cable stops thier is a threaded hole in them these are used to add thicker cable stops for people with short draw lenghs up to 27 and half inches that is why the hole is threaded but check your limbs top and bottom if they dont line up parrell or look twisted take it back to your dealer hope this helps. roger


My top set of limbs do look like one is a little higher than the other but not much. It's not affecting the way the bow shoots at all and I'm grouping pretty damn good right now. I think if I get the screws in the drawstop it'll be alright. If not, I'll take it to a dealer and get her looked at. Thanks for the info.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

JESUS! I thought BowTech would have cured that lean with the brace arm and centertrack cams, but I guess not. My God, that looks horrible to me. I'd personally be returning it, but that is just me. Does the bottom lean/twist as much?

And if someone wants to tell me lean doesn't matter......go tell someone else. Anyone can plainly see it not only matters as far as accuracy is concerned, but a bow will break sooner leaning like that.:nod:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Bow do yourself a favor and if possible send it to bowtech to have them tech the bow out just for your safety sake, they might of swaped the cams and threw a limb in there with less poundage or something, I would definately make you send back if you where my brother! Just my $.02


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*On the Guardian*

You should have some allen head machine screws on the inside of the mod where the sting is suppose to stop on the mod. The allen screws keep the cables from going past the mod. This is only required on the Guardian, the Commander with the longer A2A dose not have this issue. If you have a local dealer take it into them and tell them you need the draw stop screws. They should know what you are talking about. If not send me a PM and I will see if I can round you a couple up and ship em to ya.

B T H


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

The mod screws will get you up & shooting.....BUT, the upper left limb has a bad drill on the axel , causing the lean, IMO. Have your dealer tak a look.


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^^Appreciate the advice^^^^^^^^

Only problem I have is the shop I bought it from is in NY and the closest Bowtech dealer is an hour and half away. I'm going to contact the shop that I purchased it from and ask them for a little help. They seem to legit so it shouldn't be a problem. I just don't want to have to send the damn thing back, I just got it!


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

Received my drawstop extenders in the mail today, popping noise is gone but the archery shop I bought the bow from say's my draw length is probably a little short and I'm over drawing. Depending on the bow I'm between a 28" to 28.5" draw but with the Guardian I definitely need a 28.5". No problem though, the shop is sending me the correct mods to change out. 

Speaking of the shop, Whitneys Hunting Supply out of Granville NY has been absolutely great. I had a few problems with my setup and they've made it right. I needed some advice on tuning the bow and they were Johnny on the spot. I recommend them to anyone looking for a great shop with super good people. 

Also want to thank all the guys who responded to this thread and gave me sound advice.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

ZoEd said:


> Received my drawstop extenders in the mail today, popping noise is gone but the archery shop I bought the bow from say's my draw length is probably a little short and I'm over drawing. Depending on the bow I'm between a 28" to 28.5" draw but with the Guardian I definitely need a 28.5". No problem though, the shop is sending me the correct mods to change out.
> 
> Speaking of the shop, Whitneys Hunting Supply out of Granville NY has been absolutely great. I had a few problems with my setup and they've made it right. I needed some advice on tuning the bow and they were Johnny on the spot. I recommend them to anyone looking for a great shop with super good people.
> 
> Also want to thank all the guys who responded to this thread and gave me sound advice.


I`d like to see those extenders. Could you post a pic?


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't know how well it will show up in this pic but it's the gray bushing on the right side of the drawstop. You remove the drawstop and screw in the allen screw which has the bushing attached to it. Pretty simple process. No more popping!


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

ZoEd said:


> Don't know how well it will show up in this pic but it's the gray bushing on the right side of the drawstop. You remove the drawstop and screw in the allen screw which has the bushing attached to it. Pretty simple process. No more popping!


Thanks for posting.:wink:


----------

